
Turn websites into CSV data files - ocotobts
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/instant-data-scraper/ofaokhiedipichpaobibbnahnkdoiiah
======
ocotobts
We are beta testing a simple but effective Chrome extension which guesses
where is listing type data on a web page and allows user to save data into CSV
file. Pagination included, infinite scroll - not yet. Feedback welcome!

